

Clojure 1.2 Beta - francoisdevlin
http://clojure.org/downloads

======
rje
List of changes in 1.2:

<http://github.com/clojure/clojure/blob/1.2.x/changes.txt>

~~~
bitsai
I'm extremely excited about "case". It's the one thing I missed the most from
Haskell & Scala.

~~~
praptak
C'mon, (condp = ...) was not that bad :)

~~~
jcromartie
condp was rough for me. It requires too much shifting around of the pieces to
figure out what it was doing.

~~~
praptak
I don't believe there is very much gain in code clarity here.

The core benefit of case over condp is efficiency. The condp is linear (goes
over each clause until one matches) and case builds a very efficient dispatch
function during compile time. This is why case only takes compile-time
constant expressions.

------
gtani
Same day as scala 2.8.0 final

<http://www.scala-lang.org/node/7009>

~~~
mark_l_watson
That is cool also! For a long time I was experimenting a lot with both Clojure
and Scala, but then I took a gig with a Clojure shop earlier this year. Scala
is still on my short list of languages I would use for my own projects (as is
Racket Scheme, BTW).

~~~
Calamitous
Just curious, as you seem to imply that Clojure is no longer on that list. If
this is the case, why not?

~~~
mark_l_watson
No, I like Clojure - but as a platform, it needs some time to get everything
right. I think some patience is required, let the Clojure platform developers
keep up their very good work.

------
tmountain
Congrats to the team! My favorite language just keeps getting better.

------
mark_l_watson
Aren't just about everyone already running 1.2 head? Just asking.

~~~
technomancy
It's nice to be able to get off snapshots is the main thing. I don't want a
stable version of Leiningen 1.2 depending on some random Clojure snapshot.
Plus now the primitives work can get merged to master.

------
45g
I wonder if someone wants to port the type checker of Typed Racket over to
Clojure?

~~~
rincewind
The type checker would have to play nice with java types. Does the racket type
checker support inheritance and interfaces/protocols?

------
yason
Uh. Once again the time to find out how to setup Clojure + Slime + swank
clojure + clojure-mode this time.

It's not that I didn't love the language, it's just that the installation is a
PITA and generally not something I'd look forward to.

~~~
poobox
If you have gotten it working I have yet to find a decent walk through that
works for 1.2 and would love some help getting things set up myself. I had
hoped I could just use old-fashioned inferior-lisp with slime and clojure.main
but that isn't working for me now either.

